# Clownfish In a frogspawn



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

After the second week of the true perc clown in my tank, today it jumped in my frogspawn. I also have a Lta, i have no idea why it chose the frogspawn but im happy with it anyway. My question is, will the clown do the coral any harm? Cause ive never heard of them hosting in frogspawns.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they will host in anything, even powerheads and sponges, but it will probably piss off the frogspawn but not to the point of death, but its a possiblilty


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah my tomato used to do that in a toadstool then after pissing it off almost to death it moved to some pulsing zenas then to a few frogspawns. this was all over a 3 month or so period now it just free swims. idk whats up with the clown but it didnt bother the frogspawn just the toadstool.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

my clownfish is really tiny though (under an inch) so maybe he wont do much damage. The frogspawn looks fine though.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

whats the possibility that he will switch to the LTA?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just remember, not all anemones will host for clownfish. Even ones that are known for hosting may sometimes reject them, or most likely the clown won't go into it, which is the case with my false percula, but i'm guessing a just had an anemone that wasn't even known for it to begin with (still don't know what kind it was). Our current ones though were in the tank for 30 mins and the clarkii went right to it.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll give it some time then and see what happens.


----------

